# So my mom is taking me to threapy…..



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm mainly going because I was told by my doctor to go there because of my stress.

I have been having a lot of anxiety attacks for almost 2 years. Every single day. Even when I'm just in the car with my family. And the thing is I don't know why.

I also hate going to school and told my mom if I could be home schooled and she did all the paperwork, but she keeps telling me "oh I don't know if I'm going to send you to high school" and sometimes she threatens if I don't do something she will send me to high school. Today I was like "I don't like going to high school because I'm not learning well, because the other students always interrupt and the teacher lets it happen" then she's like "I thought you didn't want to go to high school because of the people&#8230;..just because of that I'm going to send you back"&#8230;&#8230;WTF I thought school was for learning. So she rather me stay at high school even though I told her I don't learn well.

Anyways, sorry for that rant&#8230;.What can I expect from therapy? Like what will they ask me? If they ask me to talk about myself and **** and don't know what i'm going to do. I always get told "what are my hobbies?" or "what I do after school?" and I could never come up with an answer.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like an annoying mom. Using high school to threaten you, when she should try to understand it's because of your anxiety.

Well, therapy isn't that bad. The therapist may ask you something along those lines, but only to get to know you better. Feel free to tell him or her that you don't know what to say. Explain and such. They're there to help you, not ridicule you!


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Oscar7 said:


> Sounds like an annoying mom. Using high school to threaten you, when she should try to understand it's because of your anxiety.
> 
> Well, therapy isn't that bad. The therapist may ask you something along those lines, but only to get to know you better. Feel free to tell him or her that you don't know what to say. Explain and such. They're there to help you, not ridicule you!


Yeah, my mom is a *****.
Well my Mom also said that to ask the therapist if it be better for me to go to public school or be homeschooled. 
But I don't know if I want to tell them about my SA... I'm worried the therapist will say to go to school to face my fears.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Well, the therapist probably will say that, actually. It may be a good idea. You may end up regretting it. Do you have any friends that go to that school, maybe?


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Going to school might be a good thing. Eventually. The only way to get past things is to slowly introduce yourself to things. 

Or if you can't do school I would suggest join a small group, one a week. I think, one of the worse things you can do is cut yourself off from the world and let SA control your life.

Tell the therapist everything so she knows how to help you and the pace you two can set together.


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was home schooled in high school and was completely isolated from the world for 4 yrs and incredibly depressed. If you do end up home schooling, I would definitely make sure to be in some kind of group or have activities you go to outside of the house...


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Oscar7 said:


> Well, the therapist probably will say that, actually. It may be a good idea. You may end up regretting it. Do you have any friends that go to that school, maybe?


Ehh well I guess I have "friends", because they're who I hang out with, but I I always sit with them and just listen to their conversations an laugh at what they say. Also, they are always say oh you never talk and ****. I HATE when people say that. & I just don't even like them...
I just be with them to say I have someone....


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

I guess I can see what you saying about it being worse, but I can't handle all the crap people give me at school. I feel so depressed when I'm at school. When I get home I feel happier like I don't have any worries. Like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Then when I think of going back I just feel depressed again....sigh.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Well the homes schooling I'm planning on going to is an online public school..And there's clubs you can join in the summer. I'm not sure about when your in school, but there's like forums where others talk to each other during school time.
Would that be good enough???
I just really dread going to regular school.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just be honest. Nut if you don't have a goal it might be of limited value. But the therapist can help you set a goal too. You might consider online high school. We have here it Columbus.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> Just be honest. Nut if you don't have a goal it might be of limited value. But the therapist can help you set a goal too. You might consider online high school. We have here it Columbus.


What do you mean by goal?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Be honest with your therapist. Describe to them how your anxiety attacks reduce your quality of life. Once the therapist diagnoses with some anxiety disorder, ask them to meet with your mother and educate her ignorant ***.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A goal of what you want from your therapy. Therapy is like anything else. If you don't have a goal or something in mind to achieve then its like wandering around a strange town with no destination. Just be honest and open to your therapist so they can be most effective.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Be honest with your therapist. Describe to them how your anxiety attacks reduce your quality of life. Once the therapist diagnoses with some anxiety disorder, ask them to meet with your mother and educate her ignorant ***.


+1 for you.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> A goal of what you want from your therapy. Therapy is like anything else. If you don't have a goal or something in mind to achieve then its like wandering around a strange town with no destination. Just be honest and open to your therapist so they can be most effective.


Ok. So maybe my go would be to reduce my anxiety attacks and just reduce my anxiety in general.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck! I could never be honest with any therapists even with the most recent one that I've seen. We always would end up discussing tangential topics and it dawned on me recently that I could be using friends for discussing those things and not wasting my Mom's money by seeing a therapist. Friends are great because they'll always be there for you in one way or another. So, just keep that in mind, if you don't have a friend you can turn to just turn to us! I'm sure that there are people here who will be willing to listen to your problems .


----------



## Justin04 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope your therapy helps you! High school for me wasn't nearly as bad as elementary school. I felt like in high school people mature a bit and just don't care to pay much attention to you. I still occasionly had some issues like walking into class late or having to do a presentation.

If you think home schooling is a better option for you then try it. But trust me...make sure you continue to do something outside of the house often because your anxiety could get worse. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety can perk up at any moment - the therapy is going to help you find those trigger points so that you can rearrange your thinking and bypass those times.


----------



## Neptune (Jul 1, 2011)

Oscar7 said:


> Sounds like an annoying mom. Using high school to threaten you, when she should try to understand it's because of your anxiety.
> 
> Well, therapy isn't that bad. The therapist may ask you something along those lines, but only to get to know you better. Feel free to tell him or her that you don't know what to say. Explain and such. They're there to help you, not ridicule you!


I agree, just be honest! If you don't have any hobbies at the moment, just tell them that! I think being honest will get you the best results/treatment. Good luck 

P.S. I'm a noob to the therapy/treatment game myself. I recently spoke with someone and I can tell you, it's not as scary as you might think. You may even find it easier to talk with someone who is objective, detached from your personal life and an expert in the area!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Therapy will help thats good!


----------

